# Amazing underwater EMS



## Amazongypsy (Oct 21, 2010)

This story is amazing and uplifting so I thought I'd share. Submerged EMS amoungst a herd of rays off Hawaii coast......stunning video Those divers ROCK!!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-scuba-instructor-waited-patiently-freed.html


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I watched this yesterday. A heart warming video for sure.

But it also shows why these dolphins are at risk. They trust humans so much that they swim right up to them and that's how so many of them are slaughtered.

Thanks for sharing.
--
Paul


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Great Video! Thanks for posting! It's amazing how smart and trusting dolphins are.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Admittedly a little fear of humans would be a good thing, in Hawaii there is little to worry about but elsewhere.....

Many creatures will seek out/trust human help when under a lot of stress.......my personal favourite video right here:


----------

